# camshaft sensor



## Ben W (Nov 27, 2000)

I have to replace the camshaft sensor in my 1998 dodge has anyone ever had to replace one on there dodge. Its going to take a week to get the part and I was wondering how long the old one will last? Thanks


----------



## Davis TLC (Jan 10, 2000)

If it is the part I'm thinking about, the only problem with mine in my Chrysler Sebring was it would not start or run right when the sensor was acting up. My '92 Dodge Ram doesn't have one since it is a diesel. It took forever before the local service department finally diagnosed the problem.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 27, 2000)

When it starts messing up it feels like its running on 4 cylinders. Plowed today no problems hope it holds out till the new one comes in.


----------



## Kent Lawns (Jan 18, 2000)

Don't get me started.

I had mine in the dealer 6 times for a Cam Positioning Sensor.


----------

